# Little guys in my flower bed - what to do?



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

*Little guys in my flower bed - what to do? Need MORE help!*

They've been there since at least yesterday. I saw "mom" sitting on them earlier today, but nothing since. They seem alert & move around a bit. I'm guessing with the high winds they were blown out of their nest (which I haven't been able to locate). How long can they go without being fed? I don't want to just leave them to starve. Help!









Update in last post - need advice again!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those look like morning doves. Let me go see who's online that can help. Can you tell us where you are approximately? Seems MOST morning doves are found by folks in the UK.


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm actually in Norman Oklahoma. The parent that I saw was a very pale grey, I'll see if it shows up again for another picture. My DH just went out to check again and there was an adult there with them but it flew off. I arranged some dead limbs around them so they can hide a bit.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OutlandishLady said:


> I'm actually in Norman Oklahoma. The parent that I saw was a very pale grey, I'll see if it shows up again for another picture. My DH just went out to check again and there was an adult there with them but it flew off. I arranged some dead limbs around them so they can hide a bit.


Ok!........I just sent a couple of members in the UK a message.......LOL....they'll think I"m crazy. Oh well. I don't really know a whole lot about baby doves except that they grow up just a little faster than pigeons. Are the babies in danger from cats or anything where they are? I think they look a bit young to be out of the nest, but I could be wrong about that. If they are safe as long as it's day light or you can watch them and keep them safe, I would say leave them at least until it gets dark. IF it gets dark and they're still on the ground, I would bring them inside for the night and put them back out in the morning. Just so you know, it's a myth about the parents abandoning the babies if a human touches them. They are most likey just a few days from starting to fly. I"m sure other members will be along to give you more info.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I should add that they are old enough that the parents wouldn't be staying with them all of the time. The fact that you saw an adult means they are getting fed, so I wouldn't worry to much about that. The main concern is them being on the ground.


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think much will bother them in the flower bed. We are "city" enough that there isn't much around but cats & dogs, and every now & then a rabbit or two. My dogs & kitties are indoors, and I haven't seen any loose pets running around. I think the limbs will shelter them, and there is no rain in the immediate forcast. I peeked out front and there was a bird on the tree right above them. I may sneak around the side to see if I can take a photo.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Many thanks for watching over these two little doves.

I agree with Renee, it's worrisome knowing they're on the ground, unable to escape a predator, if one happened to wander by.
I would feel better if they were off the ground & out of harm's way, if at all possible. 
They actually look old enough to be introduced to seeds. 

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, like I said, if they are still there at dark, if you can, I'd put them in a box with holes just for the night. You wouldn't need to feed or water them. The parents don't feed and water at night. Then put them back early in the AM and they just might take off sometime tomorrow. They are VERY close to weaning.


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is one of the watchers -









I have no problem with moving them, but the wind is still pretty fierce today. Would putting them in a pet crate with the door removed be better? I can bring them in after dark & put them in the bathroom. Maybe with a hot water bottle. 

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I see it's warm there. Don't think that heat is an issue at their age. If you put them in something "strange" and leave them out side, I expect that would freak out the parents. At this stage of the game, if you bring them in now, by tomorrow, there's a good chance the parents will have just given up and moved on, then you'd have to be Mommy.........
I would just leave them be, keep and eye on them and bring them in at dark. I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Ok!........I just sent a couple of members in the UK a message.......LOL....they'll think I"m crazy


Not at all! LOL!

I looked at the photos and thought "those aren't wood pigeons so they must be collared doves. what else could they be?" Then I read on....however, the advice that you gave would have applied to collared doves.

Cynthia


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I got out my binoculars & Mom was sitting right next to them. Googled Morning Dove & the pic is identical. I'll bring them in after dark & out in the AM. I keep wanting to go out to check on them but I don't want to keep scaring off the parent(s).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OutlandishLady said:


> Well I got out my binoculars & Mom was sitting right next to them. Googled Morning Dove & the pic is identical. I'll bring them in after dark & out in the AM. I keep wanting to go out to check on them but I don't want to keep scaring of the parent(s).


I know it's sort of a gamble, but since you said the babies have been on the ground since yesterday, you almost have to assume that they ARE pretty safe right now. I do however think bringing them in for the night is best since you are now aware that they are there and it's ok to do that. It would be a real shame to leave them and then find them dead or injured some way in the morning when something so simple can ensure their safety over night.


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

I've peeked out & both parents were right there, grooming each other. So sweet 
They will go in the kitty crate tonight, in the unused bathroom.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Terrific!! Thanks for caring about these little cuties and giving them a chance to live.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they will be just fine, but I would put up a little brick 'cave' near them so they can hide under something. Doves at that size and fledging should be pretty quick on their feet.


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, the sun is starting to go down, and I went back out & the biggest one is gone. He had the most feathers, so I'm hoping... I'll go scoop up the little one after it gets full dark.


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I thouht everything was going well. The largest one is flying around the yard in short bursts, and the little one was moving around a bit more. When I went out last night I couldn't find either of them. 

Now... I went out to get the mail and saw the little one back in the flower bed. Soaked, it had been raining part of the night & most of the morning. I scooped it up into the kitty crate, and it is now in my bathroom with the heaters and a warm water bottle (I couldn't tell if it was shivering due to cold or fright). What else do I need to do? Am I Mommy now? I can run to the petstore for food, but I'm still hoping Mom & Dad will come looking. 

All advice is appreciated


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OutlandishLady said:


> Well I thouht everything was going well. The largest one is flying around the yard in short bursts, and the little one was moving around a bit more. When I went out last night I couldn't find either of them.
> 
> Now... I went out to get the mail and saw the little one back in the flower bed. Soaked, it had been raining part of the night & most of the morning. I scooped it up into the kitty crate, and it is now in my bathroom with the heaters and a warm water bottle (I couldn't tell if it was shivering due to cold or fright). What else do I need to do? Am I Mommy now? I can run to the petstore for food, but I'm still hoping Mom & Dad will come looking.
> 
> All advice is appreciated


Poor little guy......he's having a rough start to his new life huh? I really don't know what other advice you'll get, but I personally would keep the bird inside and if it stops raining, put him back out. It's obvious the parents are still coming to feed so as long as it's not away from it's "spot" too long, I would think everything would be ok. Lots of birds sit in the rain every day, adults and babies and that's just part of their life. For me, it's a tough call......Darn it..........maybe I better go get someone to have a look here and give better advice. Hold on........


----------



## OutlandishLady (Jun 7, 2008)

Well when I went back to the bathroom he was talking a bit and sooo much drier (and no violent shivering) so I put him back out. Ran an errand with DS and when we came home the parents (I guess) were right above him in the tree. So... hopefully everything is OK. 

What an ordeal for the little one  I find myself peeking out there all the time to check.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I see you didn't get any other responses.......I sent a PM to a member that appeared to be on line, but just because their little green light is on doesn't mean they are at the computer. You did the right thing. There's really no reason to think that the parents aren't or won't continue to care for this little guy. They know what they're doing.............but I know how you feel. Sometimes we have to keep ourselves in check and let nature do what nature knows how to do best. Nothing wrong with keeping an eye on things though. Bad things happen in nature, but if we're in a position to keep it from happening, I see no harm. You're doing terrific.


----------

